
DeepMind Safety Blog: Understand Agent Incentives via Causal Influence Diagrams - no_identd
https://medium.com/@deepmindsafetyresearch/understanding-agent-incentives-with-causal-influence-diagrams-7262c2512486
======
no_identd
They call their preprint "Part I", but they don't seem to have published any
subsequent part yet.

However, there already exists one preprint citing it:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.05168](https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.05168) "On the
Pitfalls of Measuring Emergent Communication"

